# Diamond Audio d6 6.5" component enclosure design help



## adamrobt (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a set of 6.5" diamond audio d6 component speakers that I would like to try out in an actual enclosure instead of the front doors of my car. Ive never been impressed with them in the car but I would like to try them in a controlled environment before I get rid of them. 
The trouble is I don't have a clue how to design an enclosure like this. Diamond has the specs listed at their website but I don't know what to do with them or how they dictate what kind of enclosure is best. 
Another question I have is if these speakers will work better in separate cabinets like shelf speakers or if they can he placed in the same box. I would prefer doing a wttw center channel and run them off my yamaha rxv-2600. 
Im itching to get my new air compressor and stapler in action and I think this will be a fun project to take on once I can draw up a set of plans. 
Any help on the matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## adamrobt (Feb 20, 2011)

So I downloaded WinISD and entered all the T/S Parameters that were listed. Some of it makes a little more sense but it's still way over my head. I fumbled through the process choosing default choices at all prompts I didn't understand. I got a box size and frequency to tune it to.
I'm hoping somebody will chime in at some point and let me know if I'm on the right track or totally wasting my time.
I'm running an alpha version of WinISD and it is not being very cooperative with me so I'm looking into getting that squared away. Since my first post I've come a long way and I'm getting closer to getting this beast designed and built. I just hope the performance justifies the time and effort.
I've committed to building a center channel speaker and have a question about tweeter placement. Should the two tweeters be placed in any specific orientation like side by side or over under? Curious to know if that effects the sound quality. 
Last question. Should the enclosure house the tweeters in a separate chamber from the woofers?
I guess I have one more and I'm done
The crossovers provide a connection for a 3rd unfiltered full range speaker to be added without effecting the impedance load on the amp. Would I benefit from adding a mid range speaker in this location? 
We'll see where this goes. I will also have to figure out the specifics of connecting this creation to a single channel on my receiver


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

I wanted to try this on a HEX set of components and was told I was wasting my time. Bottom line is car audio speakers are designed to sound good "off-axis". That means they sound best when they are pointed away. Home audio speakers are designed for good "on-axis" response, meaning they sound best pointed straight at ya.

If you try it, let me know how they sound. The HEX's are still sitting in my closet.


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if you still have your hex speakers if you would sell them? What model are they? Let me know if you would. Thanks.


----------

